# How do you define a successful photographer?



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2011)

This topic may have been done, bit right now it's a spin off of another thread.  This can be about yourself, about someone you know, or someone you want to be. Doesn't matter if you're an amateur or a professional working in the business.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

I don't think it would be much different than how you define success in any other field...

Do you mean 'success' as in skill, making money, or are you just asking what everyone else thinks success is?


To me, success is when you have the skills/experience to stand on your own (that applies to any field).  What you do with those skills and experience is up to you.  Some people may not think you're successful unless you're making a lot of money.  I disagree.  To me, it all depends on what your goals are, and those will be different for every person.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

I will be a successful photographer when I have a show, in a gallery, in France.
Then I will quit, at the top of my game.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I don't think it would be much different than how you define success in any other field...
> 
> Do you mean 'success' as in skill, making money, or are you just asking what everyone else thinks success is?
> 
> ...


 
Lets pretend that this is just a photo forum and not drag in every other profession the world has to offer, which seems to happen in almost every thread.   Having said this, I agree with you 100% on your last couple of lines regarding money and success.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I will be a successful photographer when I have a show, in a gallery, in France.
> Then I will quit, at the top of my game.



It's never too late.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I will be a successful photographer when I have a show, in a gallery, in France.
> ...


 Yes, however, it can be too early.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 I have found that more often than not - it is too early.


----------



## reedshots (May 13, 2011)

If I were a successful photographer (artist) I would most likely be making money (photographs selling for far more than they are worth in relative terms) and more than just friends and family would know my name (Ansel Adams) most serious photographers know his name even if they never knew him or even his work.  I think this would be an indication that I was a success as a photographer.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

^^^  Pretty high bar you've raised for yourself.  I hope you don't let yourself down...


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 13, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 13, 2011)

I will consider myself a successful photographer when I can consistently produce the images I see in my head.  Whether they be for a paycheck, a beer or my own enjoyment doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Peanuts (May 13, 2011)

I'll never consider myself a success. There is always room to improve, more goals to be reached, better images to be created. Wealth definitely doesn't define success for myself, nor fame, so it is all a personal thing in my (own) books


----------



## reedshots (May 13, 2011)

The original question is &#8220;How do you define a successful photographer? &#8220; although I guess I put a bit of personalization in it with &#8220;If I were&#8221; but to question wasn&#8217;t about me and the answer isn&#8217;t about me just in general. I consider myself a success in everything I do even if others don&#8217;t. If others make good comments of my work then I am even happier and if they don&#8217;t who needs their opinion anyway.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> I'll never consider myself a success. There is always room to improve, more goals to be reached, better images to be created. Wealth definitely doesn't define success for myself, nor fame, so it is all a personal thing in my (own) books



That's probably one of the best ways I ever heard define it, and coming from another Canadian.


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2011)

When I'm banging a hot supermodel. That's being a successful photographer.

Ok realistically I AM a successful photographer. I am an amateur and this is my hobby. I enjoy it immensely and that is my success. When I stop being successful I stop being happy so I need to find another hobby. But I don't think that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Bynx (May 14, 2011)

I would think you are a successful photographer when customers seek you out rather than you are looking for customers.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 14, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I will consider myself a successful photographer when I can consistently produce the images I see in my head.  Whether they be for a paycheck, a beer or my own enjoyment doesn't matter to me.


 
Real talk.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 14, 2011)

*How do you define a successful photographer?*



Who cares? This kind of question makes no sense without specifying what kind of photographer we are talking about. As an artist, producing what is in my head is being successful. As a business however the photography had better pay the bills and feed the retirement plan. In one case I could not care less what people think and in the other if they thought I suck I wouldn't be here chatting.

The only thing that matters is Are You Happy? And you most definitely don't seem to be.




Bitter Jeweler said:


> I will be a successful photographer when I have a show, in a gallery, in France.
> Then I will quit, at the top of my game.



Then you will be successful my son, lol. No harder getting a show here than back in the US. However, when you get to show here (Les Rencontres d'Arles 2011) you will impress me. And I won't be surprised to see you there some day 




bentcountershaft said:


> I will consider myself a successful photographer when I can consistently produce the images I see in my head.



Although I like this way of looking at things it means I am not successful. I went to painting because I could not consistently produce photographically the images in my head. Too much work or too much money to do some of them. Yeah, my head is weird, lol.




Garbz said:


> When I'm banging a hot supermodel. That's being a successful photographer.
> 
> Ok realistically I AM a successful photographer. I am an amateur and this is my hobby. I enjoy it immensely and that is my success. When I stop being successful I stop being happy so I need to find another hobby. But I don't think that will happen anytime soon.



That is my favorite way of looking at it. Although hot supermodels are way overrated. I prefer thinking women, lol.

Happiness is key imho.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 14, 2011)

I am a successful photographer because I enjoy taking pictures, and happiness is success.


----------



## baturn (May 14, 2011)

Garbz got it!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't always considered myself successful inspite of my accomplishments.  Having said that, I do believe that because some of  the images I have produced have touched the hearts of people, invoked a positive response and had people simply say thanks for the great picture. That makes what I've done to this point in my career successful.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2011)

When a photographer is able to consistantly make photographs the photographer enjoys looking at, the photographer is successful.


----------



## KVRNut (May 14, 2011)

My definition of a successful photographer is one who can touch other's souls with their work.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 14, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I will consider myself a successful photographer when I can consistently produce the images I see in my head.  Whether they be for a paycheck, a beer or my own enjoyment doesn't matter to me.


 
Absolutely how I feel.
The natural follow on is then always the struggle to see new things.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I will consider myself a successful photographer when I can consistently produce the images I see in my head.  Whether they be for a paycheck, a beer or my own enjoyment doesn't matter to me.


Well said! I missed your comment my first time through page 1, and that's basically what I was trying to say, but you did a better job of it..


----------



## manaheim (May 14, 2011)

A successful XXXXXXXXX is any XXXXXXXXX who meets the goals that they establish for themselves.  What _others_ think is a successful XXXXXXXX is irrelevant to that person, because other people's goals are not their own.

Or, as cloud said... "Who cares?"


----------



## STM (May 14, 2011)

For me, "success" in photography is a rather nebulous term.

For a professional photographer, certainly success could be measured by the amount of income their work produces. If they enter competitions, then certainly the number of awards they receive would define success. I guess also recognition by their peers if they are into such things.

The overwhelming number of photographers out there do not do this professionally, however, rather they do it as a hobby. This is where the term "successful" has many different meanings, and could mean different things to every person. Do they use photography as an artistic outlet? Are they happy with the quality of their photos, regardless of the level of expertise? Do they get enjoyment out of taking photographs? If their photos give them what they are looking for, then yes, they are successful.

Every hobbyist photographer has a different yardstick by which they define "success". For everyone, that yardstick may be a different length and include different scales by which they measure success.


----------



## STM (May 14, 2011)

_"When I'm banging a hot supermodel. That's being a successful photographer"._


Trust me, I have photographed some very beautiful and pretty successful models in my life and a surprisingly large number of them that I have come in contact with have _*straw for brains and can be very self absorbed, narcissistic beotches*_. You really wouldn't want to be around them for any longer than it takes to finish the shoot!

Take the money and *RUN!!!*


----------



## Bynx (May 15, 2011)

Since it seems no on can agree on what success means the question will never be answered.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 15, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> The natural follow on is then always the struggle to see new things.



As I was reminded again recently while visiting a museum, there is very little new under the sun so, that's definitely going to be a struggle. Seeing things in a new way is much more doable.





manaheim said:


> A successful XXXXXXXXX is any XXXXXXXXX who meets the goals that they establish for themselves.  What _others_ think is a successful XXXXXXXX is irrelevant to that person, because other people's goals are not their own.


 


STM said:


> For me, "success" in photography is a rather nebulous term.



:thumbup:






STM said:


> _*straw for brains and ...*_


 
My thought exactly. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2011)

For me a successful photographer is one with enough ability and photographic knowledge along with enough self confidence so they don't feel compelled to ask questions like this one.


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Since it seems no on can agree on what success means the question will never be answered.


 
Agreed. It is almost like asking what "what is the meaning of life?"


----------



## Peanuts (May 15, 2011)

STM said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Since it seems no on can agree on what success means the question will never be answered.
> ...


 
42


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Since it seems no on can agree on what success means the question will never be answered.



Imagemaker asked for _*our*_ definitions, not "THE" definition. I believe his question is indeed answered.


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The natural follow on is then always the struggle to see new things.
> ...


 
I actually told one one time, when she was being am es[pecially obnoxious, self absorbed beotch, _"you know, you will not have your looks forever. But your bitchy, holier than thou personality will remain and no one will want to be around you. Food for thought, take it or leave it". _She got so "insulted" that we cancelled the rest of the shoot. I was never so glad to stop shooting in all my life. I refunded half her fee just to be done with her once and for all. When I was talking about the shoot to another photographer friend of mine, he remarked, _"you got that far into the shoot before calling it? You did better than most!"_


----------



## Bynx (May 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Imagemaker asked for _*our*_ definitions, not "THE" definition. I believe his question is indeed answered.



So if each person give their answer, and each one is different, and on a completely different page then whats the point of asking? Its a silly question since its so broad and there is no frame of reference to compare one answer to another.  Unless you can define successful there is no point to the question.


----------



## Peanuts (May 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Imagemaker asked for _*our*_ definitions, not "THE" definition. I believe his question is indeed answered.
> ...


 
He could be building a construct


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Imagemaker asked for _*our*_ definitions, not "THE" definition. I believe his question is indeed answered.
> ...



Quite to the contrary, I think it is a great question. Everyone has a different criterion for defining "successful" and it's interesting to see what each person uses as their own personal one. What I define as "successful" might be completely different from your definition. But it is always interesting to see all the different perspectives. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Imagemaker asked for _*our*_ definitions, not "THE" definition. I believe his question is indeed answered.
> ...



And there isn't... except if you can answer it this way: "For me a successful photographer is one with enough ability and  photographic knowledge along with enough self confidence so they don't  feel compelled to ask questions like this one. "





STM said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
Absolutely.


Can we now agree that this was an absolutely useless question although interesting and just move on.


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2011)

I will be a successful photographer when I have more "likes" than Bitter.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2011)

Fat Chance!


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Josh66 (May 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> I will be a successful photographer when I have more "likes" than Bitter.


 I tried to help, but I think you have a lot of catching up to do...

Damn, I just noticed that you have like double as many likes as I do...lol.  The 'Unlike' button is starting to look tempting.  :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2011)

Maybe next we could talk about what defines a profesional?

*ducks*


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2011)

STM said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Since it seems no on can agree on what success means the question will never be answered.
> ...


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

I watched that movie just the other night!  Oh s**t! Here comes Mr. Creosote!!!!


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2011)

It's just a wafffffer thin.....!


----------



## Bynx (May 15, 2011)

Well any thread that can produce a bit of Monty Python cant be all bad. Its a shame though about some of the wasted sperm here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## photosbydeberina (May 15, 2011)

A successful photographer:   I think that all depends on what your personal idea "is" of a successful photographer.  To me,.. a "successful photographer" is one who thoroughly enjoys his/her work, and gets paid enough to support him/herself and his/her family!  that is,. whether or not the spouse/boyfriend/girlfriend is working or not.  I think if/when you're making a consistant suitable "living" as a photographer,...  then I think you're a success.   Maybe your idea of a successful photographer is one who simply "makes money on the side" while you work a "conventional" job.  (However, that's not "my" idea).


----------



## Mike_E (May 16, 2011)

How do you define a successful photographer?

That would be a photographer with a smile on their face.


----------



## Railphotog (May 16, 2011)

"Maybe your idea of a successful photographer is one who simply "makes money on the side" while you work a "conventional" job. (However, that's not "my" idea)." (Sorry, newbie here and not sure how the quote thingie works).

I had a convention job, now retired after 35 years in it at 57, several years in prior jobs too. I've been taking photos all of my working life, for fun and for pay on the side. I started out taking photos at local car race tracks for fun, then onto selling photos to racers and fans. Got into part time wedding photography for about 25 years, helped pay for my hobbies. Did a fair amount of photography during my full time job because I knew my way around a camera, it was never a part of my official duties. Had lots of great assignments and photo opportunities that way.

Got back into my teen age model building hobby, aspired to have some photos used in the hobby press. Did pretty well there, with over 30 cover photos and now over 850 of my hobby photos published. Made some decent part time income that helped my hobbies and family expenses. My hobby related photos have won major awards (1st, 2nd & 3rd) in many local, regional and national photo contests at conventions and in hobby magazines.

So to me I've been fairly successful in photography, all the while holding down a conventional job that provided me with a full time pension. I never had any interest in doing photography full time, depending upon where my next mortgage payment and other living expenses might come from. 

I don't have any idea what a "successful" full time photographer might make annually; I did read somewhere sometime that the annual average salary was under $30K a year, don't know if this is accurate or not. I made a whole lot more than that at my full time job and had the pleasure of doing a lot of photography and making money from it. So was I successful? To me I think I have been.


----------



## Bynx (May 16, 2011)

If we look at the definition of successful it says:
_suc·cess·ful__adjective_&#8195;/s&#601;k&#712;sesf&#601;l/&#8195;



Accomplishing an aim or purpose
- a _successful_ attack on the town


Having achieved popularity, profit, or distinction
- a _successful_ actor


According to these two definitions the first one is so broad that anyone that enjoys using their camera is a successful photographer. But I'm more in agreement with the 2nd definition. No matter how good you might think you are, unless someone else agrees with you, maybe youre not as good as you think. Anyone who makes a living by their photography alone is a successful photographer to me. Anyone whose photography talents are wanted either for money or free is a successful photographer to me. But especially anyone whose photographic talents are so unique that they can be identified by viewing alone is a successful photographer to me. In days of old to achieve this uniqueness meant the photographer was an expert in the darkroom. Nowadays this means the photographer has a computer and expert skills in Photoshop.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## skieur (May 16, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I would think you are a successful photographer when customers seek you out rather than you are looking for customers.


 
Yes, when a TV station came looking for me to offer me freelance work, I felt that I was successful.

skieur


----------



## STM (May 16, 2011)

Bynx you are taking this thread *WAY TOO SERIOUSLY!* Go out and shoot some photos and get it off your mind! Seriously!


----------



## table1349 (May 16, 2011)

Take one of these. 

And follow this advise.


----------



## STM (May 16, 2011)

Kind of sadly ironic that Bobby McFerrin killed himself while in a deep clinical depression, isn't it?


----------



## table1349 (May 16, 2011)

STM said:


> Kind of sadly ironic that Bobby McFerrin killed himself while in a deep clinical depression, isn't it?


 
Yep, but the song was quite SUCCESSFUL!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 16, 2011)

STM said:


> Kind of sadly ironic that Bobby McFerrin killed himself while in a deep clinical depression, isn't it?



It would be if he had, but he's still alive.  He hates that song though.


----------



## Bynx (May 16, 2011)

STM said:


> Kind of sadly ironic that Bobby McFerrin killed himself while in a deep clinical depression, isn't it?


 
Not so smart are you? The guy is still alive.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2011)

Yur an angry person.


----------



## Bynx (May 17, 2011)

Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.


 
:lmao: Like I said...


----------



## table1349 (May 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.


----------



## STM (May 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.


 
You really do have some major league "playing well with others" issues don't you? Did you get picked on a lot as a kid? Get your lunch money taken away? Beaten up by a girl?


----------



## manaheim (May 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.



Holy **** dude.  wtf?


----------



## STM (May 17, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow I will wake up a happy person and you Bitter Jeweler will still be an ugly a$$hole.
> ...



There is always goiong to be one who seems content to  take a dump in the community sandbox. Ignore him. His comments are utterly uncalled for. No photos in his gallery either, I wonder why that is.


----------

